

The ghetto of the mind - r11t
http://www.quirkey.com/blog/2009/04/27/the-ghetto-of-the-mind/

======
jacobian
_You can not fault an entire community for the actions of a single
individual._

You can when prominent members -- leaders, even -- of that community step up
to defend those actions.

 _In any community there will be opposing opinions on definitions of moral
correctness for n issues._

You can find plenty of Americans who support discrimination on the basis of
sexual orientation. When it comes to moral issues there are always two sides.
Often, one of those sides is wrong.

 _If you actually want to change the community, you have a better chance of
influencing the future community through education then the current community
through preaching._

If you want to change inappropriate behavior, you have to call it out. Staying
silent doesn't do much good. Good people do bad things all the time; they
won't learn the difference unless someone explains it.

------
derefr
This is completely tangential, but Hackety Hack was mentioned. HetyH was
apparently supposed to be "released" on March 7th; whatever happened to that?
I'm sure it was delivered at Art & Code; why wasn't it put online?

